# drywall patch over pocket door



## Armitage (Jan 4, 2008)

You should be able to put a piece of 1/2" plywood or such behind it easily. Find somebody with small hands to hold it in place for you through the end of the pocket door recess.

Screw it with 1" screws, patch, then screw the towel rack through the drywall into the plywood.


----------



## kninja1211 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks. I,ll give that a try. Now I just need to find someone with small hands.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You can cut the holes a little bigger and insert strips of plywood or thin wood that are a few inches wider than the holes. You can use a screw for a handle. Screw through the existing sheetrock on each side of the holes to secure the plywood to the back of the rock. Then you can apply a patch piece of rock right to the strips of plywood with a couple screws. Tape, mud, sand, and you're good to go.

Just be sure to use short screws! I once nailed my pocket door in the open position by forgetting that it was there when I was running base during a remodel of my living room. The 2" nails I was shooting weren't the thing to use on the pocket wall. Doh!!!


----------

